# Sage VT2 on Sale at Cabelas.com



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I was on Cabelas.com today and saw that SAGE VT2 were on sale even more than they are at the store. 
Some are about 250 dollars off regular price. Looks like a pretty good deat to me.
Thought Id share this with you all.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow thats one sweet rod I was thinking about getting an Orvis Hydros but couldn't justify dropping that kinda cash. But $225 may be in the budget Thanks for the info.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

The VT2 is being closed out.. you should see those prices everywhere. I own a VT2 in a 7wt and love it.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I pulled the trigger on the 9' 5wt. It should be a good replacement for my old Sage DS in the same size. 

I almost bought the 8'6" 4wt that one would be sweet also.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Do they still have the lifetime warranty?


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I believe they still have the warranty. I bought my DS on clearance and it has a warranty


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Lawdog, On our way back from Cedar City we stop off at Cabelas to check out there Labor Day sale stuff ( well thats how I got the GF to stop at Cabelas 8) ) and I pulled the trigger picked up a 9" 6 wt VT2 for 224.00    

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Good info.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Received my new 5wt about a week ago. Cant wait to go use it. I havent been to Cabelas I wonder how many they have left.


----------

